# Ranitomeya summersi pics needed for care sheet.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

We are working on a care sheet for Ranitomeya summersi, so please post up your pictures. We could use a few. All credit will be given to those used. If you have any input on care, breeding, and tadpole care please let us know.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like I have another project for the weekend...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Heres one of mine .










They are pretty shy and I do not see them much , So I can't say much on their courting activitys . But if I catch them out and don't move too fast they will let me watch them . I've never seen or heard calling yet so I can't comment on their call. They started laying eggs a few weeks ago , usually 5 eggs to a clutch in film cannisters set half way up the glass tilted at a slight angle 20-30 deg ?? off horizontal . I have some on the ground level and they have ignored them . So far the tads have grown in size FAST . Mine are in a 20 H vert. Nothing fancy , one I just threw together quick.

If I remember I'll get some egg and tad pics up tomorrow .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I will try and post soem tomorrow, mine are out every morning, only prob is i don't have a macro, i will do my best.


----------



## Bojan (Aug 14, 2007)

My photos


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The third pic is awesome Julio


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

These are Andy's @ Brooklyn Dart Frogs -


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are some egg & tad pics . 

I caught a couple of them hanging around the film cannisters this morning so here are some fresh egg pics .










and a week or so old tad pics 

























And a couple week old tad . 










And a 3-4 week old tad


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Lots of good pics...
Just a note, my eggs and tads (from Kelley's line) are much lighter in color...cream colored actually.
I've got some fresh eggs under the hut...I'll let them develop for a couple days and take a pic.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine are from understorys imports this summer.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a trio from understory and their eggs were much lighter in color as well.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

These are from Todd Kelley's line....not UE

S


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> These are from Todd Kelley's line....not UE
> 
> S


Pretty sure Todd's line are frogs he got from me around '02 or '03, they are Reptilia of Vancouver, Canada imports from Europe. Also the origin of the yellow Terribilis of SNDF and Rich Frye.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Whatever happened to this care sheet??? I'm going to get some in the future and I was wondering how to care for them. I know they are a terrestrial thumnb but besides that nothing.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

where do you guys get these frogs?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

UE has them or had them for sale recently. Contact them.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

UE has them as well as Chris Miller(Ranitomeya.com)

I asked the question a month ago and my reply was to check out the R. Fantastica care sheet. They are very similar. Also Ranitomeya.com has alot of care sheets!

One thing I no for shore is that they are shy so that's a let down

Good Luck,


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are shy however the ones I have are getting used to me and they tend to stay out when I come over to the tank. Sprintails have really helped. They are so interested in the springtails they could care less if I am watching them. Maybe if you can, set a chair by their enclosure throw some sprintails in and hang out for a while. Eventually they should get used to you although obviously no sudden movements. The biggest problem for me is my nose alway seems to itch when I am trying to be still an watch them. Good luck.
Jim


----------

